

London cops cuff 20-year-old man for unblocking blocked websites - sp4rki
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/08/07/london_cops_close_down_site_arrest_suspect/

======
sp4rki
Also, required tor-talk discussion:
[https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-
talk/2014-August/...](https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-
talk/2014-August/034308.html)

